# للبيع ( شيولات، شاحنات، سيارات ، حفارات ) بحالة ممتازة



## الشاحنة الأولى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض ذات السعر المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950سى ))

موديل :1981 ، رقم العرض :428811 ، عدد ساعات العمل:متوسطة

العرض موجود بجدة حاليا يمكنكم معاينته على الطبيعه

_*السعـــــــــر مغـــــر جــــداً*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب
‫شيول 950 سى بسعر مغرى‬&lrm; - YouTube
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شيول كتربلير، طراز: 950B )) 

موديل:1987 ، رقم العرض: 249877 ، الحاله: جيده جدا

عــدد سـاعــات العمــــل: 8,564ســاعــــه

_*السعــــــــــر مميــــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫للبيع لودر 950 بى موديل1987 بحاله ممتازة وسعر طيب‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه







ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه ايفيكو ايروتيك ))

موديل : 2003 ، رقم العرض : 121835 ، المسافه المقطوعه : 639.000 km

 القوه : 400 حصان ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز ((شاحنة ايفيكو ، ايروتتكMH 440 ))

موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 1115033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه459,000كم ، القوه : 349حصان ، وقود ديزل ، المحاور:2

اورو3 ، اول تسجيل:مايو2003 ، 4x2 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــر مميــــــــز جـــداً*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه 








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة ايفيكو ايروستار440 ))

موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 1210029 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي

المسافه المقطوعه: 1.045.770 كم ، القوه : 430 حصان ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3

أول تسجيل:مايو2002 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، انتيردر ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية







​ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 18.410 )) 

موديل 2002 ، رقم العرض : 61825 ، جيربوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 410 حصان 

المسافه المقطوعه : 1.010.000 km ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للازلاق 

_*السعــــــــر متميـــــز جـــداً*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ،0530550181 } 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 410 XXL ))

موديل: 2002 ، رقم العرض : 1219021 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 410حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 767,000 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 

اول تسجيل:أغسطس 2002 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

*السعـــــــــــــر مميــــــــــــــز*

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 } 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه 








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18.460 TGA XXL )) 

موديل :2002 ، رقم العرض : 1221023 ، الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)، القوه : 466 حصان 

المسافه المقطوعه: 904,245 كم ، وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 

اول تسجيل:سبتمبر2002 ، سوست اماميه، منافيخ خلفيه، مكيف –فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

_*السعـــــــر مميــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعية








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 18.410 ))

موديل 2003 ، رقم العرض : 122131 ، جير بوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 410 حصان

المسافه المقطوعه : 995830 km ، قود ديزل، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 
 سوست امامي منافيخ خلفي 

_*السعــــــــــــر مميـــــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان TGA 18.460 XXL ))

موديل: 2002 ، رقم العرض : 119028 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا) ، وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان ، اورو4 ، اول تسجيل:اكتوبر2002 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 

سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 } 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








​
ــــــــــــ ـ ــــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــــــــــ ــ ــــــــــــ ــ ـــــــــــ



 السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18460 XXL )) 

موديل :2003 ، رقم العرض : 1223033 ، الجير بوكس:يدوي ، القوه : 460 حصان

المسافه المقطوعه: 917.000 كم ، وقود ديزل ، أول تسجيل:مايو2003 ، اورو3

المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، ريتردر ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 } 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنة مان 18410 )) 

موديل: 2003 ، رقم العرض : 218033 ، الجير بوكس: يدوي ، القوه : 410حصان

وقود ديزل ، اورو3 ، المحاور:2 ، 4x2 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعــــــــر مميـــــــز جــداً*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 } 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( شاحنه مان 19.464 ، تصنيع 1996 ))

رقم العرض : 62124 ، جير بوكس : يدوي ، القوه : 464 حصان ، تسجيل2002

المسافه المقطوعه : 39339 km ، وقود ديزل ، اورو : 3 ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

_*السعــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 } 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز
شاحنة مان 18410

موديل 2002 ، رقم العرض : 718027 ، القوه : 410 حصان
المسافه المقطوعه : 998,000 كم ، جيربوكس : يدوي عصا 

سوست اماميه ، منافيخ خلفيه ، فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

السعــــــــــر مميــــــــــز

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
********** ، ********** 
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه
العالميه H4 وكلاء 







ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض (( شاحنة سكانبا شاص طويل ، طراز Scania 114 380 6x2 ))

موديل 2004 ، رقم العرض : Ref.# 061130 ، مع وايت ماء ، القوة: 517 حصان

المسافة المقطوعة: 998.000 كم ، اول تسجيل: شهر 9 من عام 2004 ، جيربوكس: يدوي 

الوقود : ديزل ، 6x2 ، المحاور: 3 ، يورو 2 ، ريتاردر ، حالة جيدة جداً 

اللون: ازرق ، سوست امامية ، تكييف -سرير - راديو - فرامل مانعة للانزلاق
 كابينة للمسافات الطويلة - مانع ضوضاء - تحكم الضباب - والعديد من المزايا

_* السعر مميز شامل الشحن لميناء جده الاسلامي*_

اتصلوا بنا واهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








​ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض (( شاحنة سكانيا ، طراز Scania R124L 420 )) 

موديل 2004 ، رقم العرض Ref.# 061330 ، جيربوكس: يدوي ، القوة: 349 حصان

المسافة المقطوعة: 416.380 كم ، اول تسجيل: شهر 6 من عام 2004

يورو 3 ، الوقود : ديزل ، 4x2 ، المحاور: 2 ، حالة جيدة جداً ، اللون: احمر

تكييف- 2 سرير - راديو - فرامل مانعة للانزلاق ، حالة العجلات: 10%
كابينة للمسافات الطويلة - مانع ضوضاء - تحكم الضباب - والعديد من المزايا
رقم الشاسيه: XLER4X20004464041

_*السعـــــــــر مميـــــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا واهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( سياره جيب جراند شروكي ليمتد )) 

استيراد امريكا من سيارات الفئة الاولى المميزة بدون اي عيوب 

موديل :2008 ، رقم العرض 317083 ، الجير بوكس:اوتوماتيك ، الماكينه:8سليندر

الابواب:4 ، الوقود: بنزين ، اللون الخارجي:ذهبى ، اللون الداخلى:رمادي ، والعديد من الكماليات

_*السعر:مميز جدا ((اقل من سعر السوق))*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( سياره فورد موستينج )) 

موديل : 2009 ، رقم العرض : 11690 ، جير بوكس : اوتوماتيك 

المسافه المقطوعه : 51,118 ، الماكينه : 6 سلندر، سقف متحرك

_*السعــــــــــر مميــــــــز*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز (( حفار كوماتسو ، طراز: PC200 LC6 LE )) 

موديل:2001 ، رقم العرض: 152013 ، الحاله: جيده جدا

عـــدد ســـاعــــــات العمـــــــــل : 9021 ســاعــــــة

_*السعــــــــر ممـيـــــز جـداً ، الجمارك على المشترى*_

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم { 0532666244 ، 0530550181 }
يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 
‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube
مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه









​


----------

